#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  The popular Bitcoin alternatives !

## Adiza

To fulfill the gaps in bitcoins new currencies are introducing. These alternatives to bitcoin are called altcoins. *Altcoins are becoming popular among investors because they have kept the benefits of bitcoins also worked on its unfulfilled gaps.* Altcoins have limitations like lesser acceptance, skewed liquidity, and skeptic value retention. Here are some trending altcoins in business

Litecoin(LTC)Ethereum(ETH)DashZcash(ZEC)Ripple(XRP)Bartercoin


Share other alternatives for Bitcoin that you have known?

----------

